# Dixie....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, my I think my Hubby lied to me... so "it's clobbering time!"!!! Dixie hasn't had puppies yet and if she were bred then she would be a week overdue... so my guess is (like it has been all along) that she isn't bred!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Well at least you dont have to worry anymore about it... :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm but that doesn't explain the bigger belly though?

I wonder if she is being fed just a little to well


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she forming bags????


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Lee still sayd that if she isn't bred them I am feeding her too well... so thanks Stacey for agreeing with him I will have to keep him away from the computer :twisted: But honestly I really don't think she is that much bigger. I think she has just started putting on her winter coat and it just makes her look a little fatter.

She did look like she had started getting a little milk but she hasn't gained anymore so I am thinking that it was just a false pregnancy. I had read somewhere that sometimes they will do that and appear to be in the beginning stages of pregnancy but are not.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

You are corect Brandi. My mom's dog went through it also. It is a confusing situation.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY!! Plus I have been argueing with my Sister and my Hubby that she isn't pregant! They kept insisting that she was so I just finally gave in and started believing them... and now look who was right....... ME! I guess this shows them I know my girl better than they think I do


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

hee hee....maybe they will learn to start listening to you...my hubby is the same way. I will tell him something and he won't believe me and then I end up being right...90% of the time!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is EXACTLY the way my husband is!! I think it is just a man thing. And then the one or two times he is actually right he thinks he is a god or something :roll:


----------

